# Insane Yellowfins and Snappers



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with my buddies Martin and Kevin on Wednesday. Not sure if this should go in the offshore or bluewater reports. We had planned on trolling half a day and then bottom fish the other half. Got out to deep water early and spotted some yellowfins busting in open water, so out goes the lines. It was none stop action for and 1 hour and 25 minutes. Three on at a time everytime. Got out limit and even turned a few loose next to the boat just for fun. Everyone was beat so we left them biting and headed in to get out snapper. One stop later and we were back in early. It was one of those unreal days, The bite was insane. Not sure what was in the water, but the fish sure had the munchies. Home early and in bed at a decent time. God is good to his fools. Got a few pictures. Enjoy and sackem up. 

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You have to appreciate a "close" tuna bite like that. Good job Capt and thanks for sharing


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Good golly at all that meat.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

WTG, nice job on them yellowfins, looks like a great day!!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

That's one hick of a haul! Great job Capt.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, how far out were you? thats great!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats Awesome Delynn! You the man!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

We were 60 miles out. I hear they are not there anymore. You have to go a little farther. But, who knows with those fish. They swim fast and can be back in a few hours or a few months.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

All I can say is.....Damn! :notworthy:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd be worried my boat wouldn't be able to get up on plane with that many fish:notworthy:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Can never get tired of a day like that!
Snap, zing, fish onnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Now that's a trip


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez, let me know when you need a deckhand, capt.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Another unbelievable trip from the best least known captain on the gulf coast. Nice job!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Another unbelievable trip from the best least known captain on the gulf coast. Nice job!



You're not kidding there.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have to say "wow". I was at daybreak cleaning fish Sunday when he was bringing his catch to the cleaning station. It was impressive and then a few days later and "bam" he has an even more impressive haul. I will say his reputation will be known and out really quickly!


----------

